# Hakuma nicht mehr da?



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Wollte gestern mal wieder im Online-Shop von HaKuMa (www.hakuma.de )stöbern bzw. etwas bestellen aber leider sagt mein Browser nur " *The webpage cannot be found*".
Sind die auf eine andere Page/Domain umgezogen oder ist Hakuma nicht mehr??? Das würde ich nämlich sehr bedauern :c, deren Blinker und Pilker sind nämlich echt klasse...

Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## Erik_D (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

Ruf da mal, dann weißt du bescheid 

 +49 (0)3948/43120


----------



## bruexgen (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

Da läuft nur noch ein Band mit dem Verweis aufs Internet. Da scheint nichts mehr zu laufen


----------



## flasha (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

Harzer Kunstköder Manufaktur
Siedlung 4
D-06493 Silberhütte
Tel.: +49 (0)3948/43120
Tel.: +49 (0)3948/491524
Fax: +49 (0)3948/43129
E-Mail: service@hakuma.de


----------



## Spector (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

die gibts wohl nicht mehr.....irgendwann wirds wohl allen kleinen köderschmieden so gehen......die suupercoole "geiz ist geil" mentalität der deutschen Anglerschafft fordert halt ihre Opfer!!!
Dieses Jahr wird es auch sehr viele kleine Angelläden erwischen....tja,anschauen und testen im Laden ---> kaufen im Internet......funktioniert nur ne gewisse Zeit.....bald werden wir wohl auch Maden im I-Net kaufen müssen|uhoh:#d


----------



## tuemmler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

Moin Spector!

Sicher hast Du recht aber wenn ich hier in Lüneburg bei... für einen Cutbait Herring 460g *24,95€#d bezahlen soll, *dann schau ich doch lieber im Web nach alternativen.

Darüber sollten sich die "Kleinen" auch mal Gedanken machen.

Gruß tuemmler


----------



## Waldemar (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*



Spector schrieb:


> die gibts wohl nicht mehr.....irgendwann wirds wohl allen kleinen köderschmieden so gehen......die suupercoole "geiz ist geil" mentalität der deutschen Anglerschafft fordert halt ihre Opfer!!!
> Dieses Jahr wird es auch sehr viele kleine Angelläden erwischen....tja,anschauen und testen im Laden ---> kaufen im Internet......funktioniert nur ne gewisse Zeit.....bald werden wir wohl auch Maden im I-Net kaufen müssen|uhoh:#d


 
ist das nicht alles spekulation???
nichts genaues weiß man nicht.
genau so kann ja auch der cheffe mit der kasse durchbebrannt sein:q.

aber interessieren würds mich schon, was da los ist. hab in der vergangenheit dort auch eingekauft. natürlich übers i...net bestellt.|evil:


----------



## Spector (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

@Waldemar

ich wohne 20km von denen weg.........kumpels haben dort immer pilker in sonderfarben fertigen lassen......die gibts nicht mehr


----------



## HD4ever (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

schade ... 

bei uns werden nun u.a. Angelgeräte in ner Baumarktabteilung bei Toom angeboten ...
natürlich magere Auswahl und recht begrenzt - aber wenigstens frische Köder und ne anglerische "Grundversorgung" 
die bisherigen Händler welches es hier mal versucht haben sind alle wieder weg


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

Das wäre extrem schade:cdenn deren Pilker und Eigenbaublinker waren meiner Meinung nach das beste was der Markt hergab.
Seit wann haben die dicht? Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass ich im September letzten Jahres noch mal auf deren Homepage herumgesuft bin, um etwas nachzuschauen.
Gruß
MeFo-schreck


----------



## volkerm (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

Ich habe zweimal Produkte dieser Firma gekauft, und war begeistert von der Spitzenqualität zu diesen Preisen.
Dieses Frühjahr noch stellte ich mir die Frage, wie man solche Spitzenqualität zu solchen Preisen in Deutschland fertigen kann.
Das war vermutlich die Antwort.
Vielleicht kommen die Produkte wieder; können auch teurer werden.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

Ja sowohl Qualität als auch Preis sind/waren (?) bei Hakuma erstklassig, was ich mir immer dadurch erklärte, dass hier ein Direkt-Verkauf vom Hersteller ohne Zwischenhändler stattfand. Wenn dies nun ein Ende haben sollte, wäre dies sehr bedauerlich!
Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## Trollmaster (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

Wollte mir auch noch einige Pilker für Norwegen bestellen, gibt es Hakuma nun noch oder nicht|thinkerg:?  MFG. Olaf


----------



## Lofote (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

Es scheint leider so zu sein das mit die beste Pilker-Schmiede geschlossen hat:-(
Wir, ne kleine Gruppe welche aufHakuma schwor, sind auch ein bisl entsetzt.
Is echt mal Schade, war einfach ne top Qualität.

Hoffentlich geht es ja doch irgendwie wieder weiter!!


----------



## robst (13. März 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

Watt ein Scheiss !

Wollte grade ne ordentliche Ladung Pilker/Blinker bestellen für den kommenden Norwegen Trip.

Erstaunlich, dass bei der Qualität und dem Bekanntheitsgrad der Laden dicht macht.


----------



## Multe (13. März 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

Hej Robst, wie viele schauen  denn heute noch auf Qualität ????
Für etliche sind doch schon € 1.- für einen Pilker  zu viel teuer !!
Von den " Handvoll" Leute , die wirklich etwas richtig gutes suches kann solch eine Firma leider nicht leben.


----------



## sladdi0081 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*



tuemmler schrieb:


> Moin Spector!
> 
> Sicher hast Du recht aber wenn ich hier in Lüneburg bei... für einen Cutbait Herring 460g *24,95€#d bezahlen soll, *dann schau ich doch lieber im Web nach alternativen.
> 
> ...


das ist schon ganz schön doll#d


----------



## haukep (2. April 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

Schade, ich wollte da auch gerade ein bisschen einkaufen...


----------



## Codhunter (2. April 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

Tja, die Qualität war in der Tat super, aber die Preise von anderen Artikeln wie z.B. Rosco-Wirbel oder VMC-Haken war doch recht gesalzen. Da müsste bei den Mengen wenigstens ein Preis möglich sein, den der Laden um die Ecke auch hat. 

Und dann schläft die Konkurrenz auch nicht... Wenn die neben reinen Pilkern ein wenig Produktentwicklung betrieben hätten und den Mega-Heilbuttjig erfunden hätten, den heute ein anderer tonnenweise über Balzer verkauft, dann wären die auch noch im Geschäft. 

Ich habe bis 2004 dort öft und viel gekauft für die Qualität habe ich auch ein wenig mehr bezahlt. Und sie waren die ersten, die Gussformen für Pilker im Angebot hatten, die man heute aber auch für weniger als die Häflte anderswo bestellen kann. Mir wurden mir die Preise doch etwas zu heavy, obwohl ich gerne für gute Qualität etwas mehr bezahle. Aber halt nur etwas und nicht "ganz viel". Gut, dass ich noch von den Norwegen-Pilkern jede Menge habe, die reichen noch für Jahrzehnte *lach*.


----------



## pubaer67 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hakuma nicht mehr da?*

Die hatten früher einen super Katalog mit original Größen haken usw. super --hatte keiner in Deutschland   dann gab’s kein Katalog mehr nur noch Internet .Und wenn man was bestellen wollte war die Ampel immer rot---- die wollten wohl nichts verkaufen??Das war der Anfang von ende was mach’s das Leben ist hart und ungerecht


----------

